# New baby budgie



## DominikaK (May 21, 2017)

Hi. I got new baby budgie yesterday. He was washing himself this morning and made some movements but I understand if he is very young he is supposed to be more quiet than normal. I have a concern. He is missing his feathers around bum towards back. Flight feathers are fully grown. The seller said he is 10 weeks old
and molting his baby feathers. When I raised the concern he changed his mind saying he is 7 weeks old. Is it because he is so young he is missing his feathers or is it a sign of some problem? Please help me as I don't know what to do. He seems ok washing stretching and made few tiny chirps


----------



## skylertango (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi there! How about show us some pictures so we can see if it is a health issue or normal moulting?


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Missing tail feathers is not normal, at any age. Tail feathers are usually one of the first feathers to fully open up while a baby is growing.

10 weeks old (or even 7 weeks) is much too young for him to start his first moult, this usually happens around 3-4 months old.

Missing feathers can be a result of them being accidentally pulled out, either by a human grabbing him incorrectly, a clutch mate or even mama bird pulling them out.

With that being said, tail feathers DO grow back, and once he does moult, you'll see them starting to come back in.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is definitely not normal and it sounds as though the breeder is less than honest.
PoukieBear has offered you good advice.*


----------

